# Who makes good custom rods in Akron/Cleveland area?



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to add a custom bass rod soon. Who can make rods to specification in NE Ohio, and who would you recommend? Any pictures of past work would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't have personal experience, but have heard good things about The Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville. Here's a link:
http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Sponsors/Rodmakers_shop.htm


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Try Grandt Rods. A rep lives in Elyria and another in Youngstown.


----------



## Angie (Jan 14, 2008)

They are very helpful at the Rodmakers shop. If you go there, ask for Ray. If they don't have what you are looking for, he will do his best to find what you want.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Send you a message.

Rich


----------

